# How much prime?



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

Is there a general rule of thumb on how much to push the primer on a givin snowblower engine before starting? And should you prime it more if the temp is real cold?


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Real good question kestrel. My engine says right on it max 3 shots, but you see youtube vids and they are pushing they're pushing the red button half a dozen times at least. I'm always worried about flooding it.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Every motor is different. I had discussed "learning" the personality of each engine somewhere else. Depends on wear in the engine, condition/cleanliness of the carb etc.

Try with full choke and no prime. Then one,two and so on.

Each engine I have has a different personality. From lots of prime to if you prime even a little it will never start but fires right up with no prime.


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

The dealer where I took my snowblower in because I had some carb problems said to prime it till gas drips out of bottom of carb on the floor,and I have and it fires right up every time so far


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the 521E seems to start with three pushes of the primer, the 521R only two


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

I would prime it according to what the manual recommends. I have not found that being cold (outdoor temperature) matters. Usually the manual will give you that information. If it requires more than the recommended number of pushes, but it idles fine and does not surge then don't worry and do whatever works. If it idles poorly or surges then I would first suspect a problem with the carburetor and clean it. If I still had problems, then I would check other ignition areas (fuel lines, spark plug, gas, and so forth...)


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I have had good luck with three primes on both my toro and ariens. Most of the time one pull.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

I just got back from my boss's house and looking at his new Ariens Deluxe, wouldn't start for him at -5F, but started the previous two times when it was closer to 20f. he was ready to take it back. He was following the directions to the "t" which says 2x prime and full choke. I gave it 6x prime and full choke but half throttle and It started first pull.


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

Buttchet said:


> I just got back from my boss's house and looking at his new Ariens Deluxe, wouldn't start for him at -5F, but started the previous two times when it was closer to 20f. he was ready to take it back. He was following the directions to the "t" which says 2x prime and full choke. I gave it 6x prime and full choke but half throttle and It started first pull.


I had a similar situation with my B&S powered Simplicaty this year. On a real cold day I had to prime the heck out of it to get it to fire.?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I bet the lean running of the new engines is require extra prime, especially on really cold days.


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

My 10hp Tecumseh I bought used, I have yet to inspect/clean the carb. 
Full choke, half throttle and 4 pushes of the primer and she usually fires right up. On occasion I have had to push the primer once after initial fire up so it would not die but that was with a -52c windchill


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

Kestral said:


> I had a similar situation with my B&S powered Simplicaty this year. On a real cold day I had to prime the heck out of it to get it to fire.?


Do you store it in an unheated shed, or is it stored in an attached garage?
Did it run good after it started? 

Mine always starts after two primes, and usually one pull, sometimes two. But it is stored in an attached garage where the temperature is normally above freezing even when it is below zero outside. If yours requires more priming when its real cold outside, then I guess the outside temperature does affect the amount of priming that is required when temperatures are extremely low.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

I have found that my 24" Ariens Delux with a 250cc B & S 1150 Polar Force engine starts with the same amount of effort whether it's -5F or 25F. I usually prime 3x (I think the sticker next to the bulb says 2x) and run it full throttle. Maybe being stored inside the garage makes a small difference, I'm not sure though because the garage is unheated and the snow blower is kept next to an outside wall with no insulation.

I have found that after sitting in storage for the summer that it takes 2 or 3 pulls to get it started. Also, I have found that once the season is under way, and I'm using it once every 10 days or so that I barely have to pull the cord. In fact, I learned this the hard way. When I first used the machine I pulled as hard as I can (probably out of habit because of every other small engine that I've ever used) that the cord didn't retract as well as it should. Now, especially because I've used the snow blower more often, my 9 year old daughter could probably start it with a little effort.


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

It might just be a problem when temperatures are close to, or below zero. But I don't know because my snow thrower is always between 35F and 50F when I start it. It starts the same at the beginning of the season, and during the season. However, its only three years old, with about 25 hours on it. Also, I use full synthetic oil which might make a difference. Platinum plugs may also help. That's why I asked for more specific info from Kestral regarding how it is stored. Outside storage is much tougher on machinery.


----------

